# Best Threads! Favourite childhood saying



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

This thread is a bit of a joke but I'm not asking for much! This is your opportunity to post your favourite old expressions.

If you can remember some of the expressions you used from the past, please post them here and give us all a laugh!

Enjoy


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Quote "Aya Beasty"

Region - Central Scotland

Meaning - "That hurt very much indeed" !!


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quote: "It's not you, it's me"

Region: Worldwide

Meaning - You're a shit girlfriend, now please fuck off


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Quote: "It's not you, it's me"
> 
> Region: Worldwide
> 
> Meaning - You're a shit girlfriend, now please fuck off


Nevermind pal - you've got nice wheels!...In my eyes! :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

:lol: Wrong way round, this is man to woman!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yer stupid nob ed, i fookin eight yeah

Region Liverpool

Meaning; you resemble a person with a penis on his head and I dont like you


----------



## Reload_6 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Quote "Aya Beasty"
> 
> Region - Central Scotland
> 
> Meaning - "That hurt very much indeed" !!


That's 'ooh yi c**t' up in aberdeen haha


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mum used to tell me I looked dirty, and then proceeded to spit on a tissue and rub my face with it (a clean boy is a good boy) yeah right lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Mum would say, If you get lost again, I will take you home.
Hoggy.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Come here till I hit you :? Yeah OK then Mum :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mum would say if you don't stop crying I'll smack you again. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Brendanb86 said:


> Quote: "It's not you, it's me"
> 
> Region: Worldwide
> 
> Meaning - You're a shit girlfriend, now please fuck off


I think you were hearing this more than saying it :wink: :lol:


----------

